# NiteRider Lumina 700 + Bontrager Ion 700



## Hoomyster (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to night riding and understand that I need a good handlebar and helmet light. Looking at the shootout and seeing some of the results, I'm really interested in both the NiteRider Lumina 700 (helmet) and the Bontrager Ion 700 for the handlebar. I would opt for 2 Bontrager Ions but I can't find a helmet mount for the light. The Lumina comes with one.

Does this combo makes sense to you smart people out there? Seems like a good combo for under $200.

Thanks!


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Just buy something and get out there and then you can analyze your individual needs and upgrade.

Having said that I'll now make your choice more complicated.

I don't like how the light review was pushing self contained lights as if anything else is old tech. For riding trails at night for long distances I prefer external battery lights. You carry the battery weight where belongs instead of on your bar and helmet. The review was full of lights I only consider up to par for commuting compared to true mountain bike lights.

I like to suggest 2x MJ 808's (with the newest LED) to start out with. It's cheap and gets you on the trails. Get out riding at night and then dive into all the tech.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Both these lights are good but have SPOT beams and limited run times (very unlikely you'll get 1.5 hrs at HIGH on either of these, more like 1:10 or 1:15. So if you will do mostly road riding these would be OK.

If you will do mostly trail riding, spend and extra $60 and get a Gloworm X2 V3.1. The same lumens with a better beam pattern and as much run time as you'll ever need. Running at 900 lumens (which is enough for most singletrack riding) you could get around 4 hours of burn time I think. You could also swap out the flood lens and run it as a dedicated spot which will blow the other two lights above away on the road too.

You'll have a great light and if you ever decide to 'upgrade', you'll have a good 'back up' or secondary light.


----------



## Hoomyster (Feb 19, 2013)

Great input fellas! I greatly appreciate it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

derekbob said:


> I like to suggest 2x MJ 808's (with the newest LED) to start out with. It's cheap and gets you on the trails. Get out riding at night and then dive into all the tech.





blackbean said:


> Both these lights are good but have SPOT beams and limited run times (very unlikely you'll get 1.5 hrs at HIGH on either of these, more like 1:10 or 1:15. So if you will do mostly road riding these would be OK.


 I run dual MS 808's on my helmet. One has a wide angle lens which, with the other, gives me a nice wide oval with a hot spot in the center. In cold weather and 2 year old batteries I am getting consistent 2 hr run times on high. Combining these with a MS 816 on the bars gives me a great combination of about 3500 (claimed) lumens for around $250


----------

